# Sangre Latina C.C. 2nd Annual Toy Drive



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

The Address: Rite Aide Parking lot 2401 Mchenry Ave Modesto Ca. Between Briggsmore Ave and Rumble Rd.</span> [/b]

Here is some pics from Last year Santa and Some of The cars that showed up:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

cool,, finally got the spot... flyers will be out by saturday,,


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bump for the central boys


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

up up up! for a good cause!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT familia!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 9 2007, 06:09 PM~9193828
> *up up up! for a good cause!!
> *


word.
are you gonna give up all your barbie dolls? :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Nov 10 2007, 10:25 PM~9200957
> *word.
> are you gonna give up all your barbie dolls? :cheesy:
> *


  yes, and all my little pony and beanie babies collections too. 

i think its time to grow up.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

209


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: IF REGAL KING DOESN'T HAVE TO WORK HE WILL BE THERE !!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

i will try to make it out for the cause!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

up up up!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bump for the boys :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS IS TEAMING UP THIS YEAR TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY !!!! *THE ADDRESS: 186 EL CAMINO REAL SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA* PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THOSE CHILDREN LESS FORTUNATE THAT DONT HAVE ANYTHING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON............. 

WE WILL HAVE A RAFFLE WHICH I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT  

AND WILD 94.9 WILL HAVE THEIR STREET TEAM OUT THERE TO SUPPORT AS WELL !!!!













AND IF THE WEATHER IS NICE WE CAN ALL HIT THE PIER !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RATTRAPRV (Nov 18, 2006)

Endless Nights will be there. Hope to see you at our Turkey Drive on Saturday Nov. 17 from 10-2 at Safeway in Modesto.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RATTRAPRV_@Nov 16 2007, 02:07 AM~9240010
> *Endless Nights will be there. Hope to see you at our Turkey Drive on Saturday Nov. 17 from 10-2 at Safeway in Modesto.
> *


thanks for the support  i think some of the members from modesto are gonna stop by tomorrow...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see you homies there


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

you know ill be there


just not in the lac


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 19 2007, 10:00 PM~9263399
> *you know ill be there
> just not in the lac
> *


 :biggrin: its all good homie,,, just come thru and kick it for a bit..  :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bumps


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodstizzle_@Nov 21 2007, 10:41 AM~9274024
> *bumps
> *


thanks rodstizzle.. lol why the name change homie?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 23 2007, 07:23 PM~9290529
> *
> *


THATS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL DOING SOMETHING FOR YOUR COMMUNITY WERE LOOKING TO SERVE OVER TWO THOUSAND CHILDREN THIS YEAR MY POPS RAISED ABOUT 45,000 SO FAR AND WERE GOING TO BUY THE BEST FOR THESE KIDS  ITS ALOT OF HARD WORK BUT ITS FAM LIKE YOURSELVES THAT MAKE THINGS HAPPEN


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 23 2007, 07:31 PM~9290594
> *THATS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL DOING SOMETHING FOR YOUR COMMUNITY WERE LOOKING TO SERVE OVER TWO THOUSAND CHILDREN THIS YEAR MY POPS RAISED ABOUT 45,000 SO FAR AND WERE GOING TO BUY THE BEST FOR THESE KIDS    ITS ALOT OF HARD WORK BUT ITS FAM LIKE YOURSELVES THAT MAKE THINGS HAPPEN
> *


It's work(but good work), but we know that alot of kids out there, will not have a toy this Chistmas and so we do what we can, when we can and feel good that we tried to get as many toys for the kids that we can reach and let them know Lowrider community cares.  Also have A good Christmas to you and Famila and hope you get all the kids that you can. It is also good to hear other events going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Nov 23 2007, 10:29 PM~9291997
> *It's work(but good work), but we know that alot of kids out there, will not have a toy this Chistmas and so we do what we can, when we can and feel good that we tried to get as many toys for the kids that we can reach and let them know Lowrider community cares.    Also have A good Christmas to you and Famila and hope you get all the kids that you can. It is also good to hear other events going on.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX USO GODBLESS YOU AND YOURS WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA AS WELL A MERRY CHRISTMAS TAMBIEN I'LL SEE YOU AROUND TAKE CARE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 22 2007, 03:47 PM~9283444
> *thanks rodstizzle.. lol why the name change homie?
> *


 :biggrin: anytime, man

long story. hit me up and i'll fill you in


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodstizzle_@Nov 24 2007, 09:38 PM~9297433
> *:biggrin: anytime, man
> 
> long story. hit me up and i'll fill you in
> *


Hey Whats up Rem did not now that was you :nicoderm: until I seen the bomb pic, Hope You Had A Good Thanksgiving with the Family


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

on them thangs


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 25 2007, 04:41 PM~9301759
> *on them thangs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NorCal75, Sangre Latina

sup benny? :biggrin: did you get ahold of some of the flyers i had printed?


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 14 2007, 01:59 AM~9224095
> *ttt
> *











Hay its EDDIE standing tall!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Allright Fellas we are getting closer to the toy drive event and we would like to start the roll call so we can accomedate the clubs and cars that will be attending so we can block off the parking rows, so here we go just add to the list Name and club your from or solo:*

*1. All the members from Sangre Latina C.C. Central Valley
2. Vic & Son from Uce C.C. Stockton Chapter 
3. Trino from New Style C.C.
4. Lalo from Motown Classics C.C. Central valley Chapter
5. Ritchie from True Gamers C.C. Fresno Chapter
6. Twotonz from Central Valley
7. Hernandez Familia from Sons of Mexico C.C. Modesto Chapter
8. Johnnie from Blvd Kings C.C. Fresno Chapter 
9. Sal from Skanless C.C. Central Valley
10. Locs from Bay Area Bosses C.C. from Bay Area 
11. Ricardo 47 Fleetline solo rider from Bay Area *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its roll call brother,, not row. and lets not jinx ourselves with that list benny.. remember what happened last year.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 28 2007, 01:53 AM~9322481
> *its roll call brother,, not roll and lets not jinx ourselves with that list benny.. remember what happened last year.
> *


yep thats why we need to find out what to reserve  here is a pic :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Nov 28 2007, 01:57 AM~9322490
> *yep thats why we need to find out what to reserve  here is a pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic..wonder who took it? :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Allright Fellas we are getting closer to the toy drive event and we would like to start the roll call so we can accomedate the clubs and cars that will be attending so we can block off the parking rows, so here we go just add to the list Name and club your from or solo:*

*1. All the members from Sangre Latina C.C. Central Valley
2. Vic & Son from Uce C.C. Stockton Chapter 
3. Trino from New Style C.C.
4. Lalo from Motown Classics C.C. Central valley Chapter
5. Ritchie from True Gamers C.C. Fresno Chapter
6. Twotonz from Central Valley
7. Hernandez Familia from Sons of Mexico C.C. Modesto Chapter
8. Johnnie from Blvd Kings C.C. Fresno Chapter 
9. Sal from Skanless C.C. Central Valley
10. Locs from Bay Area Bosses C.C. from Bay Area 
11. Ricardo 47 Fleetline solo rider from Bay Area *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

1. All the members from Sangre Latina C.C. Central Valley
2. Vic & Son from Uce C.C. Stockton Chapter 
3. Trino from New Style C.C.
4. Lalo from Motown Classics C.C. Central valley Chapter
5. Ritchie from True Gamers C.C. Fresno Chapter
6. Twotonz from Central Valley
7. Hernandez Familia from Sons of Mexico C.C. Modesto Chapter
8. Johnnie from Blvd Kings C.C. Fresno Chapter 
9. Sal from Skanless C.C. Central Valley
10. Locs from Bay Area Bosses C.C. from Bay Area 
11. Ricardo 47 Fleetline solo rider from Bay Area 
12. Jeff & Mino KingFish Customs

and maybe this time we might get some credit from the modesto bee this time for helping out. i was kind of disapointed when i read in the paper after thanksgiving that THE SALVATION ARMY served up 40 turkeys and all kinds of food for the homeless and not one word that i seen was mentioned that it was the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY that supplied a lot of those turkeys. seems like they only wanna put us out there when somethings bad happend and its usually just punks in lowriding but they dont want to give us any good publicity for the things we do do each year during the holidays. and its not like we havent been doing these things for a long time either.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2007, 03:01 AM~9322672
> *1. All the members from Sangre Latina C.C. Central Valley
> 2. Vic & Son from Uce C.C. Stockton Chapter
> 3. Trino from New Style C.C.
> ...


this is the only credit we needed to hear (letter) and we weren't expecting it but it was nice to hear that the places we donted were looking for us to thank us. We also delivered the toys to several kids ourself with the help from some other Car Clubs I know after seeing those kids smile when they received a toy that was thanks enough to us. After the toy drive is over if you want to help us deliver the toys. Maybe when you see those kids getting the toys you'll understand what I'm talking about I'm sure the clubs that came for the deliveries of toys think the same way:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 25 2007, 03:41 PM~9301759
> *on them thangs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Sangre Latina- thats a very nice letter. thats the best credit for real. i know the things we do helps those who need it. ill be bring some more toys again this year as well.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2007, 11:07 PM~9328504
> *Sangre Latina-  thats a very nice letter. thats the best credit for real. i know the things we do helps those who need it.  ill be bring some more toys again this year as well.
> *


thank you for the support.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Allright Fellas we are getting closer to the toy drive event and we would like to start the roll call so we can accomedate the clubs and cars that will be attending so we can block off the parking rows, so here we go just add to the list Name and club your from or solo:*

*1. All the members from Sangre Latina C.C. Central Valley
2. Vic & Son from Uce C.C. Stockton Chapter 
3. Trino from New Style C.C.
4. Lalo from Motown Classics C.C. Central valley Chapter
5. Ritchie from True Gamers C.C. Fresno Chapter
6. Twotonz from Central Valley
7. Hernandez Familia from Sons of Mexico C.C. Modesto Chapter
8. Johnnie from Blvd Kings C.C. Fresno Chapter 
9. Sal from Skanless C.C. Central Valley
10. Locs from Bay Area Bosses C.C. from Bay Area 
11. Ricardo 47 Fleetline solo rider from Bay Area 
12. Jeff & Mino KingFish Customs
13. Anthony 64 SS Impala Solo Rider Central Valley*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww u know we try to do what we can around here. plus its a time to bring the car out without having to worry about much from cops lol


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SANTA CLAUS WILL BE THERE WITH ALL THE HO HO HO'S


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT FOR Sangre Latina C.C Toy Drive


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 1 2007, 09:25 AM~9347981
> *TTT FOR Sangre Latina C.C Toy Drive
> *


que pasa vic?  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

burned up my front pump motor during the christmas parade in modesto, gotta get a new for ur guys toy drive.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 03:36 PM~9355809
> *burned up my front pump motor during the christmas parade in modesto, gotta get a new for ur guys toy drive.
> *


:nono: no Hopping or burning rubber, after the toy drive at the Taco trucks were nobody's kid or car gets Hurt or damaged by parts flying off the car or by losing control while burning rubber. This way we can use the Location again next year.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol my car dont burn no rubber lol. it aint hopping right now either lol no motor not sure if ill even have one by then lol


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

bck to the top for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

LOOK


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good luck on the drive! 

still plannin' on making the picnic.... any dates yet?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodstizzle_@Dec 5 2007, 12:27 PM~9380224
> *good luck on the drive!
> 
> still plannin' on making the picnic.... any dates yet?
> *


thanks jason :biggrin: 

the picnic is for sure,, we will start putting a date/location together after the holidays


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

UP UP UP for the kids


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*



Originally posted by NorCal75@Nov 15 2007, 11:23 PM~9239773
ttt


Click to expand...

*LATIN STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 02:36 PM~9355809
> *burned up my front pump motor during the christmas parade in modesto, gotta get a new for ur guys toy drive.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE KEEP THEM SWANGN


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 5 2007, 06:32 PM~9383280
> *thanks jason :biggrin:
> 
> the picnic is for sure,, we will start putting a date/location together after the holidays
> *



 word to your mommy


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodstizzle_@Dec 7 2007, 04:08 PM~9399218
> * word to your mommy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 03:36 PM~9355809
> *burned up my front pump motor during the christmas parade in modesto, gotta get a new for ur guys toy drive.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a bad ass picture!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the central valley


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T96QrbsOduU

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

It's coming


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*ok fellas looks like Santa has his New Suite paid for this time. They confiscated the other suite so I pick up one today for him* :biggrin:









[


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I will be out there :biggrin: .... can't wait ....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2007, 09:24 AM~9425247
> *I will be out there  :biggrin: .... can't wait ....
> *


 :biggrin: see you there homie...


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2007, 08:24 AM~9425247
> *I will be out there  :biggrin: .... can't wait ....
> *


x2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 11 2007, 10:50 AM~9425929
> *:biggrin:  see you there homie...
> *


I will not be there after all but some of our members will be there though to show support .... see you next time homies ....


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

ttt for a good cause


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

this sunday homies... getting closer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see you homies there


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

see you guys there TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

looks like i have to go to San Jo that morning  so i might not be able to make it


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

This Sunday at Rite Aid on Mchenry ave between 10am-4pm  


*December-16-2007 (Sunday) Sangre Latina 2nd annual Toy drive Modesto Ca.*


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Dec 15 2007, 12:46 AM~9457572
> *This Sunday at Rite Aid on Mchenry ave  between 10am-4pm
> December-16-2007 (Sunday) Sangre Latina 2nd annual Toy drive Modesto Ca.
> 
> ...


see you out there!!!JOE!


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64+Dec 15 2007, 12:53 PM~9459804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I'll Have them ready for you Joe :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 11 2007, 02:48 PM~9428354
> *I will not be there after all but some of our members will be there though to show support .... see you next time homies ....
> *


going to da raider game ?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ILL GO OUT THERE TO SUPPORT IF I CAN GET A RIDE


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be out there for a little while.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*On behalf of Sangre Latina members we want to Thank everyone, that showed up and all the support that you gave the kids this Chrismas. The Lowrider community has alot of heart and we will show the community what the Lowriders are about Familia and Helping those in need. Again Merry Christmas to all the Lowrider community. Here are the pics hope you enjoy *


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*here are some of the clubs that showed( there were more but could not take pics and host at the same time so I appologize for those that I could not get.*)


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

more pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 Sangre Latina toy drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

here is when we started at 8am and We also want to thank the Ladies that helped at the toy drive here are some pics Thank you very much ladies :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

here some of the pics of the cars in the morning and fellas:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Sangre Latina Cars parked:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Prospect car pics from Sangre Latina:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

more Sangre Latina car club pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

more Sangre Latina car pics:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

seemed like a good turn out, seen alot of people i havnt seen in a while

will be out there next yea but in the lac hopefully


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I have a few pics that I can contribute to the topic.......I just have to downsize them.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Dec 16 2007, 08:07 PM~9466775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: yea I'm trying to do the pics before I go to work tommorrow, Thanks Kutty for the pics


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics we even had several hot rods showing some christmas spirit also:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 16 2007, 08:35 PM~9466868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a bad ass program you got Kutty


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy Drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

This guy is Kutty himself taking some great photo shots AKA: 72 KUTTY


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 16 2007, 08:35 PM~9466868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD PICTURE :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Great turnout. All for the kids


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

lets get Santa and the kids pic :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Santa even Had the local Sports bar open so the adults could have a couple cold ones on Sangre Latina Tab :biggrin: Merry Christmas fellas:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

2007 toy drive pics:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

looks like you guys had a good turnout, sorry richie and i couldnt make it.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Best of all, thanks to everyone that showed up we had to use around 8 cars to take the toys huge success Lowrider community here are the pics*: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*2007 toy drive loading cars for delivery pics *:biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*loading the toys for delivery pics: *


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*heading out towards St. Judes Catholic Church*:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> 2007 toy drive pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Dec 16 2007, 10:22 PM~9467402
> *2007 toy drive:
> 
> [
> ...


This is OG 64 and Shops Laggard together; thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Getting to the church and the Sister and helper seeing all the cars from diffrent car clubs coming in with toys and tears in her eyes:*


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Dec 17 2007, 12:20 AM~9467679
> *Best of all, thanks to everyone that showed up we had to use around 8 cars to take the toys huge success Lowrider community here are the pics:  :worship:  :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> 2007 toy drive pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*unloading toys for St. Judes:*


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Dec 17 2007, 12:09 AM~9467863
> *had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


It was good to see Eddie my love at the toy drive; Eddie is in my prayer with Chago...One luv from OG 64 and Shops Laggard.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*and more toys being unloaded *:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Dec 17 2007, 12:16 AM~9467884
> *unloading toys for St. Judes:
> 
> 
> ...


Sangre Latina, What could I say; you guys are one of the best clubs out here. It is alway good to kick it with your club. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*inside the church supply room stocking up with toys *


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*The Sister wanted a group pic *


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

our cars and the cars that help bring the toys to St. Judes parked outside:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*The rest of the toys are going to Haven Womens Abuse Center tomorrow we never take pics because that is there wish and also some of the toys will be going to some local Foster kids in the area through the help of Motown Classic Car Club and Stinislaus County again Thank You and God Bless everyone that made this toy drive bigger than last year, it was a huge success. Merry Christmas also some of the ladies took some info. that we will posting and other members have pics also. *


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

Its good to see all the clubs coming to together to raise toys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Dec 16 2007, 11:09 PM~9467620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Right on, all for a good cause. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+Dec 16 2007, 07:04 PM~9466526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to talk to you again lil homie  cant wait to see the lac all done up next year :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's some more pics....


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## MRZCADILAK (Dec 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRZCADILAK (Dec 18, 2006)

[ :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Had a great time at the toy drive, good job on all the toys collected, it was good seeing everyone too. Sorry i had to cut out so fast but the car needed to get checked out before i headed home.


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

so good to be part of this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good pics, good cause and good people... thats some cool ish right there! 

who's black 40 was that? anymore shots of it? making me jealous!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

looks like you guys had a good turn out. i'm so glad to see lowrider car clubs doing positive events for the community and the less fortunate. PEACE and ONE LOVE to all. ONE LOVE - ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 18 2007, 09:42 AM~9476257
> * looks like you guys had a good turn out. i'm so glad to see lowrider car clubs doing positive events for the community and the less fortunate. PEACE and ONE LOVE to all. ONE LOVE - ISLANDERS C.C.
> *



:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40+Dec 18 2007, 07:44 AM~9475717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro,, the turnout was awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

the line up pics:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry i got there so late homies tried to get there as fast as i can but riding threw altamont in a juiced car is rough but i made it there to chill for an hour :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey whats up i passed by there running errands that day, looked like a great turn out. sorry we didnt make it, we burnt up our cars at the toy drive held by MOTOWN CLASSICS the previous saturday. we managed to burn up 700 bucks worth of parts in 10 minutes lol


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Dec 18 2007, 10:31 PM~9481622
> *the line up pics:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 18 2007, 10:14 PM~9481465
> *sup J? :biggrin:
> 
> that black 40 belongs to some cat from out the san jose area.. the mofo is NICE!!
> ...


sup buddy!

yea i was hoping to see some more pics of it. was it a coupe? mine is hittin' the shop pretty soon. i think it's gonna stay with me unless someone drops the cash in my lap. i'd rather have it to drive than sell it, ya know? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 19 2007, 05:38 PM~9487002
> *sup buddy!
> 
> yea i was hoping to see some more pics of it. was it a coupe? mine is hittin' the shop pretty soon. i think it's gonna stay with me unless someone drops the cash in my lap. i'd rather have it to drive than sell it, ya know?  :biggrin:
> *


bring that bad boy out here next year for our picninc homie :biggrin: 

that one was a 4door.. i think i have more pics of it. ill check for you


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 19 2007, 07:41 PM~9488097
> *bring that bad boy out here next year for our picninc homie :biggrin:
> 
> that one was a 4door.. i think i have more pics of it. ill check for you
> *


i hope to have it presentable by that time! i'm for sure coming up to your guys' picnic, but dont know what ride i'll have. either way its all gravy :biggrin: 

there is one guy around here i've seen so far with a coupe like mine, but he has a backseat. it is a 5 passenger where mine is a 3 passenger. no back seat. the thing he has over me is the rear windows roll back. shit looks dope


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 20 2007, 07:46 AM~9491319
> *i hope to have it presentable by that time! i'm for sure coming up to your guys' picnic, but dont know what ride i'll have. either way its all gravy  :biggrin:
> 
> there is one guy around here i've seen so far with a coupe like mine, but he has a backseat. it is a 5 passenger where mine is a 3 passenger. no back seat. the thing he has over me is the rear windows roll back. shit looks dope
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT HOMIES HOPE NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE JUST AS GOOD OR EVEN BETTER NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!MARRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Dec 21 2007, 02:24 PM~9502621
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT HOMIES HOPE NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE JUST AS GOOD OR EVEN BETTER NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!MARRY CHRISTMAS!!!!
> *


right on gabe.. thanks for stopping by bro,, we appreciate it!


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 21 2007, 06:47 PM~9504570
> *right on gabe.. thanks for stopping by bro,, we appreciate it!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Merry Christmas fellas :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Dec 21 2007, 08:46 AM~9500114
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks BENNY for the pic of EDDIE !!yes I what a copy put it on a cd ok !!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------

